# Trip Charge?



## GBD (Sep 11, 2010)

I am working on a snow removal bid for a chain of banks in my area that I am going to be doing the landscaping for next year. They are looking for one company to take care of all the branches however the branches have up to half an hour of driving distance between them. I feel like I am confident with my prices on both plowing and salting. The lots are fairly small so I am not putting down a lot of salt per incident. I charge per bag for salt and calcium.
Here is my question, in the event of ice, do I charge a trip fee to come salt only? 
Also, do I need to charge a trip fee if I clean up drifts and it only takes 20 min? I charge hourly for drift clean ups.....

If this isn't the right way to go about pricing this I am open to suggestions


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a clause in my contracts that states: All drifting and plow ins by others will result in a $20.00 charge per 15 minutes rounded to the nearest 15 minutes. Minium trip charge is $20.00 from the time I leave the last job to the time I leave your lot. As far as salting, if your driving that far for your route, I guess your kind of stuck with what you have in your contract. If they haven't signed one yet, maybe you can add some language saying there is a minium charge for salt only days, or something.


----------



## GBD (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok thats what I was thinking, thanks! They have not signed a contract yet so I will work something out like that. I was just making sure that it wasn't a bad idea or if I was going about it the wrong way


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

i have seen 3 different companies quotes with trip charges on them for salting. They all charge by the pound for salt, and then charge $30, $45, or $47 for a trip charge.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

GBD;1083351 said:


> I am working on a snow removal bid for a chain of banks in my area that I am going to be doing the landscaping for next year. They are looking for one company to take care of all the branches however the branches have up to half an hour of driving distance between them. I feel like I am confident with my prices on both plowing and salting. The lots are fairly small so I am not putting down a lot of salt per incident. I charge per bag for salt and calcium.
> Here is my question, in the event of ice, do I charge a trip fee to come salt only?
> Also, do I need to charge a trip fee if I clean up drifts and it only takes 20 min? I charge hourly for drift clean ups.....
> 
> If this isn't the right way to go about pricing this I am open to suggestions


How many banks are you doing and how many trucks are you running. All I know if you have to do any type of driving (30 Min) between places that if there is highway traffic it is going to take a lot longer to get to your job. We work with banks and they want the lots clean when the employees are walking in early, if not they would get pretty upset and here comes a phone call from corporate. good luck


----------



## GBD (Sep 11, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1084078 said:


> How many banks are you doing and how many trucks are you running. All I know if you have to do any type of driving (30 Min) between places that if there is highway traffic it is going to take a lot longer to get to your job. We work with banks and they want the lots clean when the employees are walking in early, if not they would get pretty upset and here comes a phone call from corporate. good luck


I am bidding 6 banks and running two trucks this year. I have a few other properties but I think two trucks will be plenty. Thanks for the advise


----------

